# Audi TT Owners Map



## Sung (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi, i just came over from other TT forums. I don't know if anyone here have seen the frappr map for tt owners http://www.frappr.com/audittowners


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah, somebody on here did the same for the UK. Can't remember who it was and I forgot to bookmark it. Hopefully somebody with a better memory than me (or who is better at searches than me) will be along soon to tell us where it is.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I added me bits.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

It would soon get pretty full with 50,000 or so TT's in the UK. Would be good to see though?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Added myself too - looks like a nice idea.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds cool - you only enter your town name, not exact address or owt dodgy like that 

that's 5 of us and an A3 now


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Make that 6.

Couldn't work out why my photo wouldn't upload to my details though.

Managed to upload it separately.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent i'm there too now, and so is genocidalduck i see!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> Excellent i'm there too now, and so is genocidalduck i see!


Admit it your stalking me


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent i'm there too now, and so is genocidalduck i see!
> ...


STALKING  I can't fecking get away from ya! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thehornster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > thehornster said:
> ...


Now youve been to mine....I'll guess i'll just have to put up with you hanging around outside everytime i look out the window


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Look out the window now!! Well this is what i can see! :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Oh look there you are


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

hang on ive got a better pic of you


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Now thats out of order..wheres the mod's .i'm sure you not allowed to post an actual picture of me :x :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> hang on ive got a better pic of you


How much does he charge for advertising I can think of a few words to go on there


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > hang on ive got a better pic of you
> ...


Ask Hornster its his head


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

The price is Â£50 per square inch.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thehornster said:


> The price is Â£50 per square inch.


Do you get more for advertising on your Hampton?

I hope so. twenty pence won't get me far.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Kell said:


> thehornster said:
> 
> 
> > The price is Â£50 per square inch.
> ...


20p you lucky [email protected]! :?  :lol:


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


horney, my wife has just seen your mug shot...she quite fancies you :-*


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Oh look there you are


sorry wrong picture... she likes this one!


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

a18eem said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Oh look there you are
> ...


Impressive eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yet another pic of Andy the Pie Man , he is so famous ! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Yet another pic of Andy the Pie Man , he is so famous ! :roll:


Andy and Hornster must have been seperated at birth then


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another pic of Andy the Pie Man , he is so famous ! :roll:
> ...


Perhaps ive found my long lost brother  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Done


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The real YELLOWTT


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> The real YELLOWTT


    
Just because there are no decals :?


----------

